# [SOLVED]can't connect to Google services via Mozilla Firefox

## Guest08132015

Hi there! I'm using Mozilla Firefox and recently it can't connect to google services (such as google drive, youtube). Same thing with another browsers. If I connect to my wifi with smartphone or wired connect with another OSes, it's all okay with google services.

Google drive:

It show authentication window, accept my login/password, then transfer me to my drive and I see loading circle instead of my files and it can continue indefinetly.

Sometimes I can connect to my files on start of my browser, but after a few second connecting lost

Youtube:

Fierfox trying loading page, show me some elements of that page but can't complete loading. And I can't play integrated youtube videos on other sites

How I can solve this problem? My system is genoo plasma 5 with systemd.

emerge -pv firefox

```
http://bpaste.net/show/fab8b74cd247
```

emerge --info www-client/firefox

```
http://bpaste.net/show/bc0fc3498fa0
```

Last edited by Guest08132015 on Wed Jul 27, 2016 6:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Syl20

Did you try to start Firefox in safe mode ($ firefox -safe-mode) ? If the problem disappears, one of the addons you installed is faulty.

----------

## Guest08132015

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

> Did you try to start Firefox in safe mode ($ firefox -safe-mode) ? If the problem disappears, one of the addons you installed is faulty.

 

I try that but nothing changes

----------

## Syl20

Which USE flags did you enable (emerge -pv firefox will show you) ? To help us, you can also post the output of "emerge --info www-client/firefox".

Did you change some parameters related to cookies, headers, or something like so ? You can create a new profile ($ firefox -CreateProfile "debug" && firefox -P "debug") to be sure you use the default parameters.

Did you fill your /etc/hosts file with "adware domains" ? If so, please try to use an empty hosts file.

More generally, try to remember what changed betwwen the time all worked and now, and to revert those changes, one by one.

What do you mean by "Same thing with another browsers" ? Do you use other browsers on the same system ? Do they work as expected, or not ?

----------

## Guest08132015

I added exhausts of commands in topic.

I try to create new profile, but result is the same.

I didn't add some adware domains in /etc/hosts

About another browsers:

I merge chromium for test this on my gentoo system, and it has problem with connection to google services too.

But if I try Firefox or Chrome on another OSes (Windows 7 and Android) connecting to same network with my gentoo machine, it's all okay with them. So, it's not an ISP issue.

----------

## Syl20

Ok, it's system-related, so.

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

> Which USE flags did you enable (emerge -pv firefox will show you) ? To help us, you can also post the output of "emerge --info www-client/firefox".

 

----------

## Guest08132015

emerge -pv firefox

```
http://bpaste.net/show/fab8b74cd247   
```

emerge --info www-client/firefox

```
http://bpaste.net/show/bc0fc3498fa0
```

UPD: issue faded away. I was trying to reinstall plugins one by one, and some strange thing happens with one of them (ZenMate). I just removed it and all okay now with google services.

I have now idea why it didn't work when I launch Firefox in safe mode and, futhermore, why services didn't work in Chromium.

Nevertheless, thanks for your responsivness.

----------

